# Torrents & Dial Up connection



## Akshay (Apr 2, 2006)

I have tried using utorrent and bittorrent with dial up connection and i end up downloading nothing! I have to wait wait and wait... Say I want to download a file, DAP or IDM will start downloading the file immediately. But torrents will make u wait for hours (even if file is available) to finish the downloads. 

But this is not true for broadbands. If I use BSNL Broadband, downloading with torrent begins sooner and faster.

This means torrents are only for faster internet connections and slower internet connections should stick to s/w's like DAP, IDM, etc.

Plz post ur comments and correct me if I am wrong. If it is possible to download efficiently with torrents using dial up connection, let me know.


----------



## vutonium (Apr 2, 2006)

Ofcourse torrent downloads would be faster with BSNL Broadband. The Dial-UP connection just doesnot have enough bandwidth for massive downloads. If you are blessed with a broadband connection why to use dial up.!!


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 2, 2006)

p2p networks are slow in dial up comparing to normal downloads(http and ftp)


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2006)

Akshay said:
			
		

> This means torrents are only for faster internet connections and slower internet connections should stick to s/w's like DAP, IDM, etc.



Downloading files from torrents and from servers is different. both work differently.torrents depends a lot of factors like number of size,seeders , peers etc etc. where as downloading it from http or ftp servers are fast. with dialup you get a max of 56kbps(in theory). which can be arroung 6-7 kbps MAX . where as in bb its always on so you have constant connection with all seeders and peers.

If you want to know more about bittorrents please ckh this link


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Apr 2, 2006)

some tips :-

1. download the torrent with maximum seeders and minimum leechers.

2. chk if ur port is forwarded properly. *www.portforward.com

3. dont use internet connection if u r downloading.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2006)

saurabh.sauron said:
			
		

> 3. dont use internet connection if u r downloading.


  I guess you are telling him not to browse while downloading isnt it .


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 2, 2006)

Downloading the torrents require,both uploading and downloading at the same time,as the swarm utilizes it for effective torrent availability and successful sharing.
Dial up connections are comparatively very slow and has less bandwidth in comparison to broadband.
and second the availability of ports,which makes downloading more efficient in broadbands.


----------



## Akshay (Apr 3, 2006)

So the bottomline comes to: use Torrents if u have a Broadband connection else stick to IDMs and DAPs?

I need to sometimes use Airtel GPRS as dial up sometimes coz of its mobility advantage. So it is not poss everytime to use Broadband. 

What about FTP's? There is a FTP browser in DAP 8. In that case which one wud b better FTP, Torrents or DAP/IDM? (file availability not being an issue)


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 6, 2006)

I have used Airtel GPRS and dling torrents works fine... try using Bitcomet... I have found the others to have some probs


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2006)

*hello*

why torrents not working ?
i am using 256 Kbps Mtnl Connection and using Bitorrent++.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 17, 2007)

Well... I do get speeds of 10-12 kBps on Airtel GPRS (No EDGE) when the no. of seeds is good and they are fast.  However, its abt 4-5 kBps on an average.... And also, I face port forwarding/NAT problem. Any solution ?

OS- Windows XP Pro
Client- Opera/Utorrent/Bitcomet.

All the same.

Correction : I'm getting just 2 kBps in BitComet  What should I do to improve speeds ? And... How do I solve the NAT/port forward problem in Airtel GPRS?


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> with dialup you get a max of 56kbps(in theory). which can be arroung 6-7* kbps* MAX.



U mean 6-7 *kBps* ??? U should !!!


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 18, 2007)

use bitcomet -it works good in dial up


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 18, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> The more u upload the more u download



Really ? Not many clients have that limitation or binding do they ?


----------



## dabster (Jun 18, 2007)

What is port forwarding ?? I use BSNl boradband, but bittorrents never work for me.


----------

